# increasing speed and dht nodes in utorrent



## sanny16 (Oct 3, 2013)

Today i have taken new broadband connection which has a static ip address. Before i had MTNL broadband connection whose ip address was obtained automatically i guess. When i was using mtnl connection, that time the download speed in utorrent was good and the dht nodes numbers too without any tweaking but the new connection is causing problems. I have a bandwidth of 1 mbps and i am only getting 25 kbps speed even though the bandwidth allocation is kept high and the "set download speed" is unlimited, whereas i can download files from server or website at over 100 kbps. Where is the problem? do i need to tweak utorrent?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2013)

^depends on seed/peer ratio & various other factors

read this good old thread u will get more idea

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/138149-utorrent-question.html


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2013)

better try with this torrent and post a screen shot 
ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso (download torrent) - TPB


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> better try with this torrent and post a screen shot
> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso (download torrent) - TPB



And whats he gonna do with this file anyway.....


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 5, 2013)

give it to me


----------



## sanny16 (Oct 5, 2013)

I am using a broadband connection which does not require modem. To start the internet service i need to log in through a cyber roam client every time and log out at the end. Is that client is responsible for low speed on utorrent? does it act like some kind of firewall?
I get download over 100 kbps while downloading from a website, but in case of utorrent the speed keeps fluctuating badly, most of the time  its around 25 kbps even though the file has good seeds and the dht nodes are not crossing 150. Before i use to have mtnl broadband, that time nodes where above 200 and speed was good and less fluctuation.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 5, 2013)

how much seeds does the torrent file has?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> how much seeds does the torrent file has?



Seed is not a problem with that file at all. It have more than enough seeds to get 1MB/s let alone 100 or 200 KBps


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Seed is not a problem with that file at all. It have more than enough seeds to get 1MB/s let alone 100 or 200 KBps



he didnot mention that, he is using the torrent file given by topgear.


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2013)

@sanny16 - did you try with the torrent file I've posted .. do post a screenshot of the same in utorrent. Try setting upload speed to 20KB.



gameranand said:


> And whats he gonna do with this file anyway.....



he can start using linux


----------



## sanny16 (Oct 7, 2013)

When i tweaked utorrent i was getting good speed but with less stability. Now i have reset the utorrent settings to default. Now i am encountering the port forwarding problem. I have attached two snapshot along with this post. My ISP is a Bangalore based I-on cable internet service and i stay in navi mumbai.


*i.imgur.com/947f2JM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/K31Ag9a.jpg


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2013)

download only a single torrent at a time and if you don't mind yoi can share the links via PM...  I wanna test


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 7, 2013)

Just change the torrent client and see.Id suggest Deluge.
For me,Mutorrent is the sh*ttiest torrent client since they downthrottle speeds because they have tie up with iLivid and want us to download that ad infested crap downloader.You can see the ad on the top above the first torrent asking you to download.


----------



## sanny16 (Oct 7, 2013)

I kept two downloads simultaneously because only one of them get good download speed and the speed keeps fluctuating. Sometimes the first file download speed ceases, then it waits for a while and then goes to 2nd item in the list. I will try deluge and i have also installed bittorrent as an alternate to utorrent. How to overcome portforwarding problem?


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2013)

tested the torrent   and the real cause you are getting low speed is :

Seeds --- Peers 

DHT : 107 - 352
Peer Exchange : 185 - 641
Tracker : 80 -285

so how do you expect to get good speed with such torrent .. to test your connection try the ubuntu torrent I've posted the link for and tell us how much speed you are getting with that torrent.


----------

